# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  The Apostle Paul Founder of Christianity

## Ronin Truth

> *The Apostle Paul Founder of Christianity*
> by Lewis Loflin
> 
> Jesus was not the founder of Christianity as we know it today. Most of the New Testament doesn't even concern the historical Jesus while the main influence is the Apostle Paul and through the church he founded at Ephesus a Greek convert named John. Paul never met Jesus in the flesh, he only claimed some spiritual visions and proceeded to Hellenize the teachings of Jesus (who preached a generic form of Judaism), until he created Pauline Christianity. Because there are no known writings from Jesus or His actual Apostles, most of what He really taught is remains controversial. Also see the disputed Gnostic Gospels.But according to Paul, Jesus' teachings are not relevant to salvation. While Jesus is regarded by Christians as the founder of the faith, Paul's role in defining Christianity can't be ignored and trumps Jesus on theology. "Paul is regarded as the great interpreter of Jesus' mission, who explained, in a way that Jesus himself never did, how Jesus' life and death fitted into a cosmic scheme of salvation, stretching from the creation of Adam to the end of time." The doctrines of Christianity come mostly from the teaching or influence of Paul, a Pharisee(?) who rejected his Pharisaic Judaism.His worship was that of a "Christ" totally unrelated to the Jewish Messiah, a nationalist (and human) figure that was supposed to free the nation from foreign (Roman) rule. Paul would later be placed over his Jewish-Christian rivals by a Gnostic heretic named Marcion. *See Marcion*. The Church in its struggles with both Marcion and the Gnostics was forced to define itself and launch an internal war to silence opponents.


http://www.sullivan-county.com/news/paul/paul.htm

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Still silly. If having the written gospel is the "proper" standard, then Christianity has never existed in any form. The gospel was oral tradition till ~70 AD. The Eastern Patriarchates would never have been in Communion with Rome if the intellectual heirs of Paul in the West taught something different.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Still silly. If having the written gospel is the "proper" standard, then Christianity has never existed in any form. The gospel was oral tradition till ~70 AD. The Eastern Patriarchates would never have been in Communion with Rome if the intellectual heirs of Paul in the West taught something different.


Still silly.  

Christianity has much more to do with the pagan satanic Roman Empire, that it does or ever has with Jesus, at least since the Constanine hijack.

*"By their fruits, ye shall know them."*

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *The Problem with Paul*
> by C.M.
> 
> Paul was a Pharisee. One day he had a revelation. He changed his name from Saul to Paul, and straightway preached his revelations about the Christ in the synagogues. Paul continued to have new revelations that spoke of and for a Christ, but he was glaringly silent about the actual life of Yahushua (Jesus) and his teachings. In Pauls epistles we find him using the words Christ, Son of God, grace, redemption, resurrection, etc., but we learn little or nothing about Yahushua and his actual teachings. Theyre virtually absent from Pauls epistles. What we learn about are Pauls revelations. Roughly 50% of the New Testament (13 epistles) is from Saul, a man who neither knew Yahushua in the flesh, nor was instructed by the apostles. Rather, he taught by unsubstantiated revelation, *Ezekiel 13:2-9*. 
> 
> Paul considered himself the apostle to the Gentiles, primarily because his doctrine (called that way, *Acts 19:9, 23*) was rejected by Jewish Christians and the Asian churches alike; and he was forced to seek converts who knew nothing of Yahudim (Jewish) customs and the Law. Pauls doctrine was adverse to the teachings of Yahushua; and he was often in conflict with James, Peter, and John; the real apostles. And by the way, Paul was not an apostle.
> 
> Paul spent an inordinate amount of time defending himself and his teachings from accusations of guile, lies, and covetousness. None of the real apostles were so accused. Pauls core philosophy of justification by faith and abolition of Torah Law stands in opposition to Yahushuas statements in the gospels. Paul thought nothing of lying or practicing pagan customs if it meant gaining a new convert to his own brand of salvation, *Romans 3:7, I Corinthians 10:14-21, 9:19-22*.
> 
> ...


Continued.........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/problem.htm

----------


## RJB



----------


## erowe1

> But according to Paul, Jesus' teachings are not relevant to salvation.


What?

----------


## erowe1

> Christianity has much more to do with the pagan satanic Roman Empire, that it does or ever has with Jesus, at least since the Constanine hijack.


Paul - mid. 1st century.

Constantine - early 4th century.

So which one hijacked Christianity so that it was no longer about Jesus? Make up your mind.

----------


## RJB

> Originally Posted by Ronin Truth
> 
> 
> Christianity has much more to do with the pagan satanic Roman Empire, that it does or ever has with Jesus, at least since the Constanine hijack.
> 
> 
> Paul - mid. 1st century.
> 
> Constantine - early 4th century.
> ...


Yes, you are correct.  The space alien, Yoda, pointed this out earlier about these threads:

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Paul - mid. 1st century.
> 
> Constantine - early 4th century.
> 
> So which one hijacked Christianity so that it was no longer about Jesus? Make up your mind.


The hijack by Constantine was always 'ABOUT' attempting to save the dying pagan Satanic Roman Empire in some form, and never the gospel, teachings and preachings 'OF' Jesus, and that's the entire point and problem. 

Paul was the precursor Roman Empire agent, helpful incidental accessory before the fact, operating on his own delusional narcissistic Antichrist agenda. 

How did his letters up becoming half of the NT books? 

The state of my mind is, of course, totally OFF TOPIC and irrelevant. But you already very well knew that. Are we clear on that yet/now? 

BTW, I see no promised guaranteed refutations, from you. But that's only as I sadly really expected. 

Let me guess, no evidence, only assertions, right? Whatever.

----------


## RJB



----------


## Ronin Truth

> *The Apostle Paul Was A Deceiver!* 
> 
> He was Satan In The Flesh! An Antichrist!
> 
> Matthew 24:4-5 states you will be deceived by people that come using Jesus’ name. Consider the parable of the sower. 
> 
> Jesus was warning us then that as soon as His Gospel was preached, the enemy (Paul) would be there to steal the truth!
> 
> ***The real (untranslated) name of Jesus is Y'hoshua   (pronounced like the name Joshua but with a Y, YoHoshua, some pronounce his name as Yeshua). All refer to the Son of God who came as the promised Messiah who died on the cross for our sins and rose again. 
> ...


continued........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/pa...a_deceiver.htm

----------


## Ronin Truth

> What?


How much louder do you need it?

Hardly a promised guaranteed refutation. 

Do overs.  SWAG again.

----------


## RJB

Some really weird stuff from the article.  A lot of times my refutation is simply "No he didn't, LMAO, or something similar.  The author makes statements so off the wall, it's up to him to rpovide proof for his statements.  In the articles he gives none. 



> Paul was Satan in the Flesh


Proof?  Was he an alien as well?



> Paul was never recognized as an apostle by the Disciples OR Jesus


False.  Peter, the Apostle, refers to the writings of Paul.




> Paul was never trained by the disciples, the men who walked, talked, and broke bread with our Saviour. He received his knowledge from "revelations."


   The author seems to have overlooked Acts 9.




> Paul's account of his Damascus Road Experience changed every time he told it, thus the disciples knew he was lying.


  Where does it say that they knew he was lying?



> Paul declared he was teaching another Gospel of which he himself was the Father


 LMAO




> Paul declared he himself was the son of God


  No he didn't.




> Paul issued his own commandments and laws for people to adhere to


  No he didn't.




> Paul taught the exact Opposite of what Jesus and His real disciples did.


No he didn't.




> Paul worked to destroy and undo everything Jesus and His disciples did and were doing.


  No he didn't.




> Paul was never repentant for being the greatest persecutor of Christians at that time! He boasted about it! Over and Over!


 That's just crazy talk.




> Paul said God's law was a Curse. Jesus said it was a blessing. Who's lying?


 The author of the article.

----------


## RJB

> The *state of my mind* is, of course, totally OFF TOPIC and irrelevant.


  You seem defensive about the state of your mind.  Is there a reason?  Erowe1 didn't mention your mental state, *YOU brought it up.*

However it does raise some questions.  This is your 20th, 100th  thread on this topic.  You hide your belief system as you ridicule the beliefs of others, using very poor "scholarly" "research," that has been refuted over and over.  Once it is refuted, you start another thread on the same topic.  Why?

Questioning the motivation of a person is key to insight, especially when someone post contradicting view points in an attempt to attack a person's core beliefs.  Below is a good example:





> The hijack by Constantine was always 'ABOUT' attempting to save the dying pagan Satanic Roman Empire in some form, and never the gospel, teachings and preachings 'OF' Jesus, and that's the entire point and problem.


Here you claim that the teachings of Jesus are important, yet in this other thread, you mock the teachings of Jesus:



> Muslims don't hold the monopoly on weird.  
> 
> *Matthew 5:30* 
> 
> http://biblehub.com/matthew/5-30.htm


  To me it appears that you probably dislike Jesus as much as you dislike Paul, yet you pretend to love Jesus to continue to troll the Christians on this forum.  Is that true?

----------


## CPUd

> You seem defensive about the state of your mind.  Is there a reason?  Erowe1 didn't mention your mental state, *YOU brought it up.*
> 
> However it does raise some questions.  This is your 20th, 100th  thread on this topic.  You hide your belief system as you ridicule the beliefs of others, using very poor "scholarly" "research," that has been refuted over and over.  Once it is refuted, you start another thread on the same topic.  Why?
> 
> Questioning the motivation of a person is key to insight, especially when someone post contradicting view points in an attempt to attack a person's core beliefs.  Below is a good example:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you claim that the teachings of Jesus are important, yet in this other thread, you mock the teachings of Jesus:
>   To me it appears that you probably dislike Jesus as much as you dislike Paul, yet you pretend to love Jesus to continue to troll the Christians on this forum.  Is that true?


He also makes numerous posts in the election forums attacking the concept of voting.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> He also makes numerous posts in the election forums attacking the concept of voting.


Thank you for your totally worthless OFF TOPIC thread bump post.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Continued from above .........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/problem.htm




> Then there’s the matter of Yahweh’s Law. Paul went to great lengths to make void the law. Yahushua and the apostles said otherwise. Yahushua taught obedience to Yahweh’s Law. Paul taught (in Christ’s name) that the Law passed away. As you can see, Paul spoke against the teaching of Yahushua. Here are Paul’s teachings of the Law.
> 
> Paul said all the Law was fulfilled in one word (a Pharisaic teaching, *Romans 13:8-9, Galatians 5:14*. _Yahushua said otherwise_, *Matthew 22:27-40, Mark 29-31*.
> 
> Paul declared ALL things lawful, *ICorinthians 6:12-14, Colossians 2:16*. _Yahushua said otherwise_, *Matthew 5:18, Luke 16:17, John 14:15*.
> 
> Paul declared nothing unclean, *Romans 14:14, I Timothy 4:1-5*. _Yahushua and James said otherwise_, *Acts 15:28-29, Revelation 2:14.*
> 
> Paul claimed Christ abolished the Law, *Romans 6:14, 7:4*, *Ephesians 2:15-16*. _Yahushua said otherwise_, *Matthew 5:17-20, 19:17, 28:20, Luke 16:17*.
> ...


Impatiently awaiting the promised guaranteed total refutation, promised by an unnamed leading RPF Paulinist. 

Since I quote, "... have nothing".

Will the "Holy Bible" survive his onslaught?

Stay tuned for the next exciting episode.

Tick, tick, tick.

----------


## erowe1

> How much louder do you need it?
> 
> Hardly a promised guaranteed refutation. 
> 
> Do overs.  SWAG again.


Louder wouldn't help any. Some evidence would. Do you know of any?

----------


## erowe1

> Paul was the precursor Roman Empire agent, helpful incidental accessory before the fact, operating on his own delusional narcissistic Antichrist agenda.


Why do you believe that?




> How did his letters up becoming half of the NT books?


They were NT books from the time they were written. Paul wrote them with apostolic authority. They were received as authoritative books by their original audiences, and those audiences immediately began sharing them with other Christians as authoritative apostolic literature. Peter and the other original apostles and James and the rest of Jesus's brothers all accepted the apostolic authority of Paul.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Louder wouldn't help any. Some evidence would. Do you know of any?


Biblical assertions (scriptural references included) don't qualify as evidence for you either, as I understand and suspected you would weasel out of. 

Let me guess, you have nothing smart guy, correct?

Perhaps you could manage to dig up some "OFF TOPIC" libertarian, distractions and diversions for this thread too.

----------


## Ronin Truth

<crickets>

----------


## erowe1

> Biblical assertions (scriptural references included) don't qualify as evidence for you either, as I understand and suspected you would weasel out of.


Of course they do. Please go ahead and provide whatever biblical evidence you have for your claims and be prepared to discuss it.

I'm ready and waiting.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> How much louder do you need it?
> 
> Hardly a promised guaranteed refutation. 
> 
> Do overs.  SWAG again.


Hey. Hey. Hey.































































Aliens.

----------


## Ronin Truth

continued from above ........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/pa...a_deceiver.htm





> The devil 'PAUL' BLASPEMOUSLY BOASTED





> "For I BECAME YOUR FATHER" 
> (1 Corinthians 4:15) 
> " JESUS came to Galilee PREACHING THE GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM " 
> (Mark 1:14, Matt.4:23). 
> JESUS said " THIS GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM will be PREACHED, IN MY NAME in all the world 
> (Matt.24:14). 
> 'PAUL' CAME preaching, by his own admission, ANOTHER GOSPEL PROMOTING LAWLESSNESS and LICENTIOUSNESS
> many excerpts taken from disciplesofchrist.com
> "I ('PAUL') testify to the gospel of the grace of god...ANOTHER GOSPEL...ALL THINGS ARE LAWFUL " 
> ...

----------


## RJB

I think he was an alien too.

----------


## hells_unicorn

They are real Ronin, and they are watching you. Wooooh!!!



On an unrelated note, I was just watching my favorite South Park episode about how the First Thanksgiving was visited by aliens, and it made me think of our good friend Ronin. He definitely has had an impact on all of our lives, and I think we should be grateful.

----------


## erowe1

> Louder wouldn't help any. Some evidence would. Do you know of any?


Still waiting.

----------


## RJB

> Still waiting.


You didn't see the google bomb or the research dug up by his pet dungbeetle?

----------


## Ronin Truth

continued from above ........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/pa...a_deceiver.htm




> *'PAUL' THE FIRST CHRISTIAN POPE*





> As foretold by JESUS, when THE DEVIL, THE ANTICHRIST, THE ABOMINATION WHICH MAKES DESOLTATE, AND FALSE APOSTLE 'PAUL' had FOUNDED CHRISTIANITY, "HE WENT AWAY"(Matthew 13:25) to ROME. 
> 
> Having secured safe passage,under the patronage of CAESAR, he was taken to to ROME, under the pretence of being a prisoner. 
> Upon arrival at Rome 'Paul' was installed in a luxurious villa where 
> " he was allowed to stay by himself, with the soldier who was guarding him (for his own protection)" 
> (Acts 27:1. 28:16). 
> This "soldier" was the very first of the " vatican guards " supplied by CAESAR to provide protection to 'Paul' and his papal successors. 
> Everyone of the christian Popes, who have since succeeded the first Pope 'Paul', to the office of the papacy, are identified by the same NUMBER OF THE BEAST (666). Like 'PAUL' the Christian Popes BLASPHEMOUSLY claim the Titles "HOLY FATHER" and 'vicar of christ (instead of christ); which is inscribed on their tiaras. 
> 
> ...

----------


## RJB

I am curious if he actually reads his cut and pastes before posting.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> I am curious if he actually reads his cut and pastes before posting.


Or if he even bothers plugging the name of the author into his preferred research tool (Google) to see what other crap they write. Here's the first thing I found:

http://www.sherryshriner.com/

More goofy stuff about alien abduction, she even has a book out called "Aliens On The Internet". Dammit Jim, she's figured us out I tell you!!!

P.S. - Anyone wonder if maybe Ronin has dreams that he's agent Mulder, out to save the world?

----------


## Ronin Truth

continued from above ........

http://www.justgivemethetruth.com/pa...a_deceiver.htm




> *THIS IS THE ONLY ETERNAL GOSPEL OR GOOD NEWS FROM HEAVEN.* 
> (Matthew 21:25. John 17:20)





> WHICH GOD,THE FATHER,CALLS UPON EVERYONE WHO "FEARS GOD", TO " BELIEVE " 
> (Luke 1:50. Deuteronomy 18:15. John 20:31). 
> 
> TO RECEIVE ETERNAL LIFE and THE FORGIVENESS OF SINS 
> (John 20:31. 1 John 5:1) 
> 
> _____________ 
> _____________ 
> 
> ...

----------


## erowe1

> Louder wouldn't help any. Some evidence would. Do you know of any?


Find any evidence yet Ronin?

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.sonofman.org/paul1.htm




> This article shows that there is no evidence that the Christianity spread by Paul was the same Christianity of the disciples in Jerusalem or was the same Christianity that lead to the production of the Gospels. Indeed, Paul had so little interest in what the disciples had to say about Jesus that he never mentions any person, who, according to Paul, saw Jesus while he was alive.  Indeed, Paul had so little interest in what the disciples had to say about Jesus that he couldn't be bothered to talk to most of them, even when he had made a special trip to Jerusalem.  Paul did not regard being a companion of Jesus as anything special.  As far as he was concerned, the earthly life of Jesus had no interest and being a companion of Jesus did not mark one out as an apostle. How could this be if Jesus did all the things attributed to him in the Gospels?  Where did Paul learn all of this? Paul claims revelation. More likely, he learned from others, if not from Peter, James and John.

----------


## erowe1

> Find any evidence yet Ronin?


You realize that you're effectively admitting that you don't. Right?

----------


## RJB

More from the author:




> *Aliens Will Overthrow America*
>      by Sherry Shriner 
> http://www.sherryshriner.com
> 
>      Over the last few months the Lord has been showing and revealing to me the overthrow and destruction of the United States of America. It's been a sombering realization that nothing is exactly going to happen the way I've always been conditioned by the churches and prophecy gurus to believe. In fact, nothing could have prepared me for this other than being led into the Alien Agenda by Him some two years ago.
>       Reptilians in the White House, Draconians in the Vatican, and Greys in our skies abducting people around the world to use in breeding experiments and for many, even eating them. And our government  agreeing in cooperation with these evil twisted beings to keep these things silent and fund disinformation and discredit campaigns, projects, magazines and organizations to keep the truth from ever being found out. Which is why today the official denial of the existence of UFO's and aliens is in fact, an official denial. In exchange they've reaped alien technology through black operations and have carved out of the earth underground joint human and alien bases where this exchange of technology and learning takes place. All funded by the tax payers.
>       The Stealth bomber, laser surgery, even the microchip, are all "benefits" of trading humans for technology. 300,000 missing children each year, add missing adults and the number would probably double. Our government has allowed approximately 600,000 American citizens to become victims of the Greys and UFOs every year since 1954 and have agreed to stay silent about it and deny it's happening all for the promise of technology. Don't you feel safer now? That's 30 million Americans alone. Now imagine this as a worldwide problem, because it is. Even if they wanted to our government couldn't stop them, but they could inform the people instead of murdering those who have tried to get this information out to the public. 
>       The whole reason of refusal about public disclosure of the alien problem is that neither the government nor military want to be part of the blame or finger pointing. So official denial it stays. What will they do when these Aliens decide they've had enough of tinkering with agreements and humans and just take over our world? And it's not if they will, but when. That's the part of the equation no one sees coming. America, the Alien Nation, will literally become an Alien Nation.
>      The Bible says "they will mingle themselves with the seed of men" and also in Daniel warns of iron mixed with miry clay that will not cling to one another. It is impossible for those created and made in God's image to cling to those who simply want to destroy them and aren't even human. This last kingdom, the prophesied fourth and terrible beast kingdom that will arise in the last days, is an alien nation. For now, they roam earth awaiting their chance to destroy and kill mankind in their jealousy and rage for mankind being made in God's image. Soon the Lord will take His hand off of America and lift the veil allowing them to reveal themselves.
> ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Paul - The False Apostle* 
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> Thus far, I have shown that Paul's concept of God's foreknowledge, and his doctrine of predestination not only do not exist in Yeshua's words or the Hebrew Scriptures, but there is much evidence to the contrary to be found in them. We might call this the DNA evidence against him (Doctrine Not Accurate). It is an important part of the case against him. 
> 
> But it is by no means all the evidence there is against his supposed authority. There is more than enough evidence to suggest that he was not even a true apostle of Yeshua... let alone the greatest apostle who ever lived as he is so often eulogized.
> 
> There are a number of historical facts, including things that both Yeshua and Paul said as recorded in the Bible, that leave us with some very compelling evidence against his apostleship being recognized in heaven.
> ...




http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/paulthe.htm

----------


## RJB

More from the author:




> *Stopping Alien and Military Attacks and Abductions*
> *By Sherry Shriner*
> 
>        People can protect themselves against physical and spiritual attacks from our military's black technology, aliens, and the demonic realm.
> 
>       At most risk are those who call themselves Christians or believers in the Most High and those who fight against the agenda of the New World Order or New Age-Alien agenda.
> 
>      They will come against you whether you see them or not. Whether you realize it or not. And whether you're prepared to defend yourself against it or not. Naturally they don't want you to do anything but succumb to the persecution and torture they have planned for you. They want to destroy you, perhaps kill you, or torment you until you choose to stay silent and move out of public view with your activism against them.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Paul - A Liar?!* 
> 
> *Introduction* 
> 
> If Yeshua was referring to Paul as a false apostle and liar in the book of Revelation, how is it he was a liar? The claim of apostleship itself might be considered a lie... but in my thinking, the label "liar" implies a person who uses conscious intent to deceive. When Paul called himself an apostle, I believe he thought he was one. Therefore, I would have a hard time actually labeling him as a liar on those grounds alone. I would call him conceited and self-deceived. Interestingly enough, just by the way Yeshua states it, he appears to make the same distinction.
> 
> "And you have tested those who say they are apostles and are not, and have found them liars." Revelation 2:2 
> 
> Notice that the idea of apostle is completely negated first and then the idea of liar appears to be in addition to the fact. So if Paul was the one Yeshua was referring to, I would expect him to be guilty of using conscious intent to deceive. Here again I would draw a distinction and not include the many errors he had in his doctrines because Im sure he thought he was right. What I am looking for are outright bold-faced lies.
> ...


http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/paula.htm

----------


## RJB

Here is a link on Sherry's website if you were curious how to spot Paulinists among you:




> *How to spot an alien among us?* Their Eye pupils are slits instead of circles...rapid blinking, constant blinking...lip smacking (lizard tongue). Once you know what to look for and how to recognize them, you will notice that probably about 90% of the people you see on tv are aliens. The majority of politicians, media personalities, reporters, practically everyone in front of a TV camera in one way or another...we're surrounded by them...they've taken over our societies. When you get tired of seeing themselves parading in front of us...then maybe you will pick up some orgone and get their nests ...the places they live, hang out, and work at. Get orgone everywhere folks! Roofs, gutters, bushes, plant it, hide it, mask it...let them fry. http://www.orgoneblasters.com

----------


## RJB

Hey Ronin, did you order your Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!! from the link on the Sherry Shriner's website?  This will help you in your fight against those evil Paulinists.





> The Alien and New World Order Agenda
> 
> We Can Defeat Them With Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Orgone Blasters will keep chemtrails from sticking over your home and area...destroys aliens and demons won't come near them, *and they will kill zombies and evil beings!!*
> ...

----------


## RJB

Here is a video from Sherry's website that will help you to ID Paulinists:

----------


## Dr.3D

> Here is a video from Sherry's website that will help you to ID Paulinists:


Looks in a mirror... nope I'm not one of those.  Whew!

----------


## RJB

> Looks in a mirror... nope I'm not one of those.  Whew!


I think Bryan needs to hire someone to go to the houses of the membership to make sure they are not shape shifting Paulinists, however 1st we need to make sure the inspector isn't a shape shifter first.


ETA: Serious question:  Does anyone know if the Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!! work over the internet?

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think Bryan needs to hire someone to go to the houses of the membership to make sure they are not shape shifting Paulinists, however 1st we need to make sure the inspector isn't a shape shifter first.
> 
> 
> ETA: Serious question:  Does anyone know if the Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!! work over the internet?


There should be an app for that.  

/* Goes to check Google Play */

----------


## Dr.3D

Say, is that one of these?

----------


## RJB

> Say, is that one of these?


Ronin would be a better person to ask.  I'm curious if he tried one of these against HVACTech?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Say, is that one of these?


Those look rather like the runes from the film "Warlock".

----------


## Dr.3D

> Those look rather like the runes from the film "Warlock".


Those are crystal detectors for an old fashioned crystal radio.
http://www.oldheadphones.com/crystal/

----------


## RJB

> Those are crystal detectors for an old fashioned crystal radio.
> http://www.oldheadphones.com/crystal/


Maybe the UFOs crashed when they were tuned to Miley Cyrus-- or just as bad, her dad.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Maybe the UFOs crashed when they were tuned to Miley Cyrus-- or just as bad, her dad.


That reminds me of this pic.

----------


## RJB

> That reminds me of this pic.


*OFF TOPIC!!!* * Major Neg Rep for DR.3D*

I believe you are purposefully changing the subject for fear that people will discover the benefits of "Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!!"  http://www.orgoneblasters.com

What are you trying to hide 3D?

----------


## Dr.3D

> *OFF TOPIC!!!* * Major Neg Rep for DR.3D*
> 
> I believe you are purposefully changing the subject for fear that people will discover the benefits of "Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!!"  http://www.orgoneblasters.com
> 
> What are you trying to hide 3D?


Hey, you're the one who mentioned Miley Cyrus.  It just struck a nerve with me.
Sort of like elephants do.

----------


## RJB

> Hey, you're the one who mentioned Miley Cyrus.  It just struck a nerve with me.
> Sort of like elephants do.


*OFF TOPIC!!! Another major Neg Rep coming for DR.3D*

I believe you are purposefully changing the subject for fear that people will discover the benefits of "Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!!" http://www.orgoneblasters.com

*Again, what are you trying to hide "Dr?"*

----------


## Dr.3D

> *OFF TOPIC!!! Another major Neg Rep coming for DR.3D*
> 
> I believe you are purposefully changing the subject for fear that people will discover the benefits of "Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!!" http://www.orgoneblasters.com
> 
> *Again, what are you trying to hide "Dr?"*


Well crap, I knew it was a mistake to post in the religion thread.

----------


## Ronin Truth

UGH, the Paulinistas are getting restless, Kemosabe.

----------


## RJB

> UGH, the Paulinistas are getting restless, Kemosabe.


I tried to keep them at bay, but they are too much.  We could try using the Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!! over the internet and see if that stops their shenanigans.  http://www.orgoneblasters.com

----------


## RJB

This is blasphemy!  This guys says that Sherry's Aether Energy Orgone Blasters™!! don't kill aliens but actually attracts them.



ETA:  Here is a reply to the video:



> Flamingo Cookies11 months ago
> My name is Wanda Hastings and I am writing you to let you know that I was just given and answer that I truly needed. I have been following Sherry Shriner's page for years, and *years ago I made her orgone and planted it in my yard. For awhile now, something didn't sit right in my spirit about her and her orgone tho.* I prayed to Yahuveh (since I found out his true name) for him to reveal to me the truth about her and what I should do. I prayed this today and a few moments later, came across your videos about her. Before the video completed, I knew in my heart this was the answer from him, and I cried and still am. I feel so guilty and misled. I repented and prayed to Yahuveh to show me *where the orgone is in my yard, or to dig it up for me, because I don't remember where I planted it. Please pray for me and my family's protection against this orgone as it's still in my yard and I want it gone.* Thank you and God bless you all. I sent this message to your other channel as well.﻿
> Show less

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *The Law Stands -- and more of Paul's Doctrinal Errors* 
> 
> _Notable Quote_
> 
> *"Paul was the great Coryphaeus, and first corrupter of the doctrines of Jesus."
> 
> *Thomas Jefferson From a letter to W. Short published in The Great Thoughts by George Seldes (Ballantine Books, New York, 1985, p.208). 
> 
> *Paul was anti-Law*
> ...


http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/The_Law_stands.htm

----------


## RJB

Here's an informative video by the author on how to kill zombies with a supersoaker.  I wish I had saved money on firearms...

She recommends keeping a loaded squirt gun in the car in case of Paulinist, alien, or zombie attacks.  I would suggest Ronin dump a 5 gallon bucket of water over his computer to make sure it's safe.

----------


## erowe1

Still don't have anything Ronin?

----------


## RJB

> Still don't have anything Ronin?


Watch it.  He has a water gun, and it's loaded.

----------


## robert68

> UGH, the Paulinistas are getting restless, Kemosabe.


The Usage Guidelines clearly don't apply to them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The Usage Guidelines clearly don't apply to them.


Their posting style isn't significantly different from Ronin's. Check out all the threads he's derailed.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> The Usage Guidelines clearly don't apply to them.


There are certain things that, if they were to be dignified as being potentially rational, would cause irreparable harm to mankind's collective IQ. Most of Ronin's threads fall into this category, and after having spent a couple of extended conversations trying to argue a counterpoint to his "stuff" in a rational fashion, I have come to the inevitable conclusion that Ronin has a built-in hostility to logic.

If you are lending any credence to the crazy stuff that Ronin has been posting, you have my sympathy.

----------


## TER

> There are certain things that, if they were to be dignified as being potentially rational, would cause irreparable harm to mankind's collective IQ. Most of Ronin's threads fall into this category, and after having spent a couple of extended conversations trying to argue a counterpoint to his "stuff" in a rational fashion, I have come to the inevitable conclusion that Ronin has a built-in hostility to logic.
> 
> If you are lending any credence to the crazy stuff that Ronin has been posting, you have my sympathy.


He just likes the fact that Ronin attacks Christians.  Ignore him too.

----------


## RJB

> There are certain things that, if they were to be dignified as being potentially rational, would cause irreparable harm to mankind's collective IQ. Most of Ronin's threads fall into this category, and after having spent a couple of extended conversations trying to argue a counterpoint to his "stuff" in a rational fashion, I have come to the inevitable conclusion that Ronin has a built-in hostility to logic.
> 
> If you are lending any credence to the crazy stuff that Ronin has been posting, you have my sympathy.


They both dwell at the same level.  Neither can understand why someone would object to continuously being attacked with falsehoods.

----------


## robert68

> Their posting style isn't significantly different from Ronin's. Check out all the threads he's derailed.


Ive seen numerous posts of his in this sub-forum and not seen him do to anothers thread what has been done here. If he had he would have been figuratively lynched by certain Christian members and his banishment demanded. A thread or post whose premise is fundamentally flawed or made by someone one finds irrational can be ignored.  The nonreligious do it all the time.

----------


## RJB

> Ive seen numerous posts of his in this sub-forum and not seen him do to anothers thread what has been done here.


  Baloney.  He erroneously calls us Paulinist on almost every thread that he gets the chance.  *Besides what about this thread that is so bad?  I merely posted some writings that the same author has written.*  You, Robert, attack Christians with ad hominems constantly.  Alt least I did it with the same author the OP cited in the thread.





> If he had he would have been figuratively lynched by certain Christian members and his *banishment demanded.*


  Again, baloney.  You do realize this is probably the 30th or so thread where he has attacked the Christian faith in the exact same way since August or so and* nobody that I know has called for his banishment, but rather made a joke out of it.*  Could you imagine if I had started 30 threads with the same attacks on Jewish people, black people, Muslims...?  I think we've been quite tolerant.

----------


## otherone

> You, Robert, attack Christians with ad hominems constantly.


????
I don't see that.

----------


## TER

> ????
> I don't see that.


Oh really?  You havent noticed?  Go review his posting history.  Pretty much the only time he posts is to attack Christianity or the Christian Church.

----------


## RJB

What he said ∆∆

----------


## otherone

> Oh really?  You havent noticed?  Go review his posting history.  Pretty much the only time he posts is to attack Christianity or the Christian Church.


I've gone back six months, and I see no ad hominems.  Being critical of a faith is not an ad hominem argument.
If I were to say your argument was dooty because you were making it, TER, then that would be ad hominem....like calling someone an alien.

----------


## TER

> I've gone back six months, and I see no ad hominems.  Being critical of a faith is not an ad hominem argument.
> If I were to say your argument was dooty because you were making it, TER, then that would be ad hominem....like calling someone an alien.


Let me rephrase my original comment.  It seems to me that robert defends Ronin because Ronin likes to attack Christianity and the Christian Church, something which it seems to me brings robert pleasure.  Is that better?

Also, you should try going back further than 6 months.  His posting history is not only 6 months long and his more numerous attacks against Christianity are from earlier.

----------


## RJB

> I've gone back six months, and I see no ad hominems.  Being critical of a faith is not an ad hominem argument.
> If I were to say your argument was dooty because you were making it, TER, then that would be ad hominem....like calling someone an alien.


I've seen them and kept quiet in the past and I really don't feel like burrowing through his rubbish to prove it.  If anyone disagrees, I couldn't care less.  Based on his nature, he'll post one soon enough.

----------


## otherone

> Let me rephrase my original comment.  It seems to me that robert defends Ronin because Ronin likes to attack Christianity and the Christian Church, something which it seems to me brings robert pleasure.  Is that better?
> 
> Also, you should try going back further than 6 months.  His posting history is not only 6 months long and his more numerous attacks against Christianity are from earlier.


I've never doubted his criticism of Christianity.  I've questioned the claim that his arguments are ad hominem.

----------


## TER

> I've never doubted his criticism of Christianity.  I've questioned the claim that his arguments are ad hominem.


Did I make a claim that robert's posts are ad hominems?

----------


## otherone

> Did I make a claim that robert's posts are ad hominems?


noooooooooo.
RJB did.  I have no idea why you got involved w/ your "oh really" post.

----------


## RJB

> noooooooooo.
> RJB did.  I have no idea why you got involved w/ your "oh really" post.


I did, and I shouldn't have made the accusation without being willing to go through old posts to back up the claim. 

I'm not saying I'm wrong about the claim, but I was wrong to make the claim and be lazy about it.

----------


## TER

> noooooooooo.
> RJB did.  I have no idea why you got involved w/ your "oh really" post.


I thought it was addressed to me.  Sorry.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Paul and Romans 9 --* *The Attributes of Deity
> part 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Paul and Romans 9
> *
> In the two previous chapters we have examined Scriptures that appear to support Calvinist doctrine as well as Scriptures that completely disprove it. For all practical purposes,  I have dealt with all of the passages that appear to support Calvinist doctrine... with the exception of one author. Now we come to the center piece of Calvinistic doctrine and run head long into problems with the person Christianity typically considers its greatest apostle. Of the passages in the Bible that appear to support the concept of an ultra-sovereign God who predestines the wills and the eternal fates of every individual from before they were born, there is none that come close to Paul's words in the infamous passages of Romans chapter 9. This passage is the heart-and-soul of Calvinist doctrine. 
> 
> ...




http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/Paul_Romans9.htm

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Conclusion
> *
> *Why must we have Paul?
> *
> At the beginning of Yeshua's ministry on earth, he chose12 individuals whom he trained and taught for three and a half years to be his official witnesses. (John 15:16) Before he ascended, he commissioned them as his official witnesses to go into all the nations and tell of what they had seen and heard him teach. (Matthew 28:19-20)
> 
> Paul never spent a minute with Yeshua during his three and a half year ministry. Therefore, if he was a true apostle, we are forced to believe that Yeshua wasted his time with the twelve. If Yeshua could in an instant, authorize and commission someone like Paul to be his apostle, who would then go on to do more that all the others combined even while they were still alive, we must ask why he even bothered with the twelve in the first place. The telling matter in this is the glaring difference between what Yeshua's mentored apostles believed, and what Paul taught. Before Paul came along, no one had heard of the notion that the Law had been superseded in any way. Yeshua's apostles, and the many thousands of new Messianic believers in Jerusalem who followed them, continued to abide by the entire Law of Moses... including those of burnt offerings. This is well documented in 21st chapter of the book of Acts where James points out to Paul that there were "myriads" of Messianic Jews who were "all zealous for the Law". It was in this scene that James also insisted that Paul quell the rumors that he had been teaching against the Law by providing the burnt offerings for the purification rites of four Nazarites, which included numerous animals. According to the Law (Numbers 6:14-15) James had ordered Paul to provide... "one male lamb in its first year without blemish as a burnt offering, one ewe lamb in its first year without blemish as a sin offering, one ram without blemish as a peace offering, a basket of unleavened bread, cakes of fine flour mixed with oil, and their grain offering with their drink offering" for each of the four Nazarites. By providing these offerings, James believed Paul would be making the statement that he himself continued to stand by the Law of Moses. The fact that James had to deal with Paul this way clearly demonstrates the difference between what Paul had been teaching, and what Yeshua's mentored witnesses continued to believe. We must decide which of the two we are going to believe and follow. Those who spent the three and a half years with Yeshua, or Paul who arrogated authority to himself to teach something different based on a few moments of hearing Yeshua's voice in a blinding experience on the road to Damascus. 
> 
> The fact that Paul converted and became a Messianic believer in Yeshua proves nothing. The Scriptures are full of examples of those who at one time were in favor with God, and later fell from that favor. Whether it be Balaam, who was likewise converted on a road through a miraculous encounter while on the way to curse God's people and later sinned and was destroyed, or Solomon who fell out of favor with God later in life, or Paul's own name-sake, king Saul, about whom God said He regretted having made king of Israel, no one is immune to falling out of favor with God. 
> ...




http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/conclusion.htm

----------


## Ronin Truth

*Notable Quotes*

The following are quotes from other sources on issues concerning Judaism, Christianity, and the false apostle Paul.

 *From the book, "The Dead Sea Scrolls Deception"
by Michael Bajgent and Richard Leigh (Corgi Books, London, 1991)
*
"... Paul is in effect the first Christian heretic, and his teachings, which become the foundation of later Christianity, are a flagrant deviation from the 'Original' or 'pure' form extolled by the leadership. Whether James, the 'Lord's brother,' was literally Jesus' blood kin or not (and everything suggests he was), it is clear that he knew Jesus...personally. So did most of the other members of the community or 'early Church,' in Jerusalem, including of course, Peter. When they spoke, they did so with first hand authority. Paul had never had such personal acquaintance with the figure he'd begun to regard as his 'Savior.' He had only his quasi-mystical experience in the desert and the sound of a disembodied voice. For him to arrogate authority to himself on this basis is, to say the least, presumptuous. It also leads him to distort Jesus' teachings beyond recognition, to formulate, in fact, his own highly individual and idiosyncratic theology, and then to legitimize it by spuriously ascribing it to Jesus."

"As things transpired, however, the mainstream of the new movement gradually coalesced, during the next three centuries, around Paul and his teachings. Thus, to the undoubted posthumous horror of James and his associates, an entirely new religion was indeed born, a religion that came to have less and less to do with its supposed founder."

*Thomas Jefferson*

"Paul was the great Coryphaeus, and first corrupter of the doctrines of Jesus."

From a letter to W. Short published in The Great Thoughts by George Sildes (Ballantine Books, New York, 1985, p.208).

*Albert Schweitzer*

"Where possible he (Paul) avoids quoting the teaching of Jesus, in fact even mentioning it. If we had to rely on Paul, we should not know that Jesus taught in parables, had delivered the sermon on the mount, and had taught His disciples the 'Our Father.' Even where they are specially relevant, Paul passes over the words of the Lord."
(The Mysticism of Paul the Apostle, p. 171)

*Jeremy Bentham

*The renowned English philosopher , in his Not Paul But Jesus, declared:

"It rests with every professor of the religion of Jesus to settle within himself to which of the two religions, that of Jesus or that of Paul, he will adhere."
 
*Ferdinand Christian Baur
*
The eminent theologian, in his Church History of the First Three Centuries, wrote:

"What kind of authority can there be for an 'apostle' who, unlike the other apostles, had never been prepared for the apostolic office in Jesus' own school but had only later dared to claim the apostolic office on the basis on his own authority? The only question comes to be how the apostle Paul appears in his Epistles to be so indifferent to the historical facts of the life of Jesus....He bears himself but little like a disciple who has received the doctrines and the principles which he preaches from the Master whose name he bears."

*Bishop John S. Spong (Episcopal Bishop of Newark)*

"Paul's words are not the Words of God. They are the words of Paul- a vast difference." 

(Rescuing the Bible from Fundamentalism, p. 104, Harper San Francisco, 1991)

*Carl Jung (Psychologist)*

"Paul hardly ever allows the real Jesus of Nazareth to get a word in."
 
(U.S. News and World Report, April 22, 1991, p. 55)

*Hyam Maccoby (Talmudic Scholar)*

"Paul, not Jesus, was the founder of Christianity as a new religion which developed away from both normal Judaism and the Nazarene variety of Judaism."

(The Mythmaker, Barnes & Noble, p. 16)

*An Open Letter to Evangelists*
* By brother Jerry of Qumran Bet Community*

"Is that a Jew hat?", was his introductory line...

Now, this letter is an attempt to explore the do's and don'ts of proselytizing His chosen people. Before you open your mind, your heart and commit to a dialogue designed to convert these misguided souls, it's best to check your facts. 

Remember two things, first, beginning four thousand years ago, they were the vessels into which HaShem poured His truth, also no other religion or nation could claim Abraham or sacred truth and it was prophesied that they would be a blessing to all nations but then, the second point to remember, nearly two thousand years ago, a new religion was conceived laying claim to the authority of the old. The foundation of Christianity must be Judaism or it has no foundation at all. In these roughly, two millennia of divorcement, the Christian religion has evolved into the epitome of the 'strange woman'. The Holy Writ of the Hebrew people forbids the inclusion of other mighty ones (gods) in their worship. If you come bringing a mighty one (god) that was not known to the Patriarchs, this same Holy Writ commands you be stoned! If you come teaching the end of the Law, this is lawlessness and you are cursed of Yah. Remember the one you call Jesus, was in fact a man called Yahushua, a law keeping Rabbi, with his twelve Talmidim as a functional Minyan. The Jews know this and also see the foreign, pagan influences that have been absorbed by your church fathers. 
The apostate, power hungry church leaders of the first centuries saw the wonder, the glory, the majesty, the mighty power of the G-d of Israel and lusted after its sacred fire. They, as it were, crept into the Temple, unawares, and stole it's constant feature. They contrived to contain it, to hew it's stones, to pervert it's power and to harness the very Spirit of the Most High. When they found their error, they set out to destroy the true Temple. They left not a stone upon a stone in this construction of sacred truth, instead they built up a new temple and conglomerated a new and contrived writ to seal their authority.

The marriage with the Emperor was the crowning jewel of their ascendance. Please remember these facts are well known by your Jewish brothers. Yet you who historically have been a curse to the children of HaShem, you, who have burned, sacked, beheaded and defamed His people in every conceivable way, stand before Him saying, "Brother, Jesus the g-d has suffered and died to set you free from the law". The Law? The Law He gave to Moses to set His people free? 

See your error before you are crushed by its guilt.

If the one you are holding up is true as you believe him to be, he must then stand your scrutiny. Dig out the man from the myth and then you may present him, whole, as the pivotal stone which the builders did reject, who himself is that stone, cut without hands, who will crush and bring to nothing all the man contrived power centers and rule over planet earth with the Law as given to Moses.

I love my Jew hat and wear it humbly.

http://www.judaismvschristianity.com/notable_quotes.htm

----------

